# Good read....



## FLQuacker (Feb 24, 2022)

__





What's the Hardest Wood in the World? - Atlas Obscura


And what does hard mean, anyway?




www.atlasobscura.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2022)

Interesting! I turned a handle from Quebracho. Don’t recall it being difficult to work with. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks for posting, very interesting info!


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 25, 2022)

The mystery of Janka revealed! Thanks for the education.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

